# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  Десятки игр в Google Play поражены зловредом

## Tcinet

Компания Dr. Web сообщила об обнаружении троянца Android.Xiny.19.origin в играх, легитимно распространяемых через магазин Google Play. По данным исследователей, зловредом заражены более 60 приложений. При их запуске Android.Xiny.19.origin сообщает на подконтрольные киберпреступникам серверы MAC-адрес и IMEI идентификатор пораженного устройства, а также версию и используемый язык операционной системы и имя компании-оператора мобильной связи.

Сам по себе троянец не имеет возможностей получить статус root пользователя и вносить изменения в систему, однако он позволяет организаторам атаки загрузить на устройства дополнительное вредоносное ПО, в том числе и обладающее такими функциями. Важно отметить, что пораженные зловредом приложения являются при этом вполне функциональными: пользователь может играть в эти игры, не догадываясь о происходящих одновременно процессах. Для внедрения троянца в игры использован метод стеганографии: код содержится в специальным образом измененных изображениях.

Корпорация Google пока не делала никаких официальных заявлений по поводу неприятной находки. По данным на вечер вчерашнего дня пораженные Android.Xiny.19.origin игры все еще не были удалены из Google Play.

----------


## Sokkyra

Какой ужас! и опять возникает вопрос: они делают это специально или забывают проверять свои приложения на вирусы?

----------

